# Post, Alternative & (Modern) Bass Heavy & Stoner Rock Mood Music



## vitruvia (Apr 8, 2013)

*Post, Alternative, (Modern) Bass Heavy & Stoner Rock Mood Music*

I'm sitting here listening to my YT playlist and I was wondering how many of you PerC users are also fans of the above listed genres, and maybe others that are along the same lines. Personally, I'm addicted to the aforementioned as well as their cousin/sister/brother/whatever sub genres. Especially the "bass heavy" rock ('n' roll)!

Can you name some of your favorites?

Here are a few of mine, just to get the thread going:
BRMC - The Devil's Tattoo
Muse - Supremacy
The Killers - Miss Atomic Bomb
Red Fang - Hank Is Dead
The Silent Comedy - Bartholomew
MGMT - Kids
Sleep Party People - I'm Not Human At All
BLB - It's Good To Be Gold
Middle Class Rut - New Low

And sooo many more lol 

OK! Now it's your turn!


----------



## vitruvia (Apr 8, 2013)

No one with any suggestions? :shocked:


----------



## KaiserinRose (Mar 27, 2013)

I think this is more punk and mellow, but this is also alternative:


----------



## IndigoCopper (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow. I looked up the songs I didn't know & let me just say they were all wonderful... I literally cried during I'm Not Human At All. Thank you for sharing those, they were a great experience! Based off that here's some suggestions~

Yellow Ostrich - Mary
As Tall As Lions - Stab City
Funeral Suits - All Those Friendly People
Passion Pit - Sleepyhead
The Sound of Animals Fighting - The Heretic
Kiss Kiss - Iris and Eye

I just really like progressive type rock.


----------



## Basileus (May 8, 2013)

I really like alt-rock. Rage Against the Machine, Flobots, Nirvana, Foo Fighters, first four that come to mind


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

You want to go into space,here's a great stoner song about the sun...I get high through sound and music.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

This is bass heavy and awesome to get stoned to. I have a thing for getting stoned to arty rock videos.


----------



## Hoff (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

Had it on repeat for days when I discovered it. Almost brought a tear to my eye because I realised good music still existed.


----------



## vitruvia (Apr 8, 2013)

Brian1 said:


> You want to go into space,here's a great stoner song about the sun...I get high through sound and music.


Holy mother of God and sweet fuckballs. This.


----------



## vitruvia (Apr 8, 2013)

IndigoCopper said:


> Wow. I looked up the songs I didn't know & let me just say they were all wonderful... I literally cried during I'm Not Human At All. Thank you for sharing those, they were a great experience! Based off that here's some suggestions~
> 
> Yellow Ostrich - Mary
> As Tall As Lions - Stab City
> ...


Reminded me of this. 





Awesome compilation... Thanks Indigo!!
Loved Stab City and The Heretic just caused my jaw to drop clean off. 
Fantastic. Here's one that when I first heard it, nearly made me shed a tear...
Got me right in the feels.


----------



## vitruvia (Apr 8, 2013)

Here's a couple more tunes I find absolutely incredible.











Really. You can't tell me you wouldn't bang to Mindscare.
It's just so sexy.


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

My favorites:

Atmospheric sludge metal




Ethereal wave




Post-punk


----------



## vitruvia (Apr 8, 2013)

Selene said:


> Ethereal wave


_
swoons
_
Of course the metal was good too.


----------



## Adrian Acclaim Cooper (Aug 16, 2011)

Post needs more stoner and prog so here goes

ORANGE GOBLIN





GOBLIN COCK (yes the music is as awesome as the name sounds)





BOMB THE SUN





ASTRA (more on the prog side but will damn trip you out son!)





Yamon Yamon (more on the mellow side but damn still epic)






How are my choices OP? I'm sure they exceed your standards haha


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Solitaire U (Aug 8, 2013)

Not enough stoner here. 

Stoner fun, part 1.


----------



## Solitaire U (Aug 8, 2013)

Stoner fun, part 2.
















(I can't hear this, because it's "Not available in my country", but I'm sure it's available in yours...)


----------

